# BURNABY | Etoile | 32 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Etoile is a new condo and townhouse development by Millennium Development Group currently in preconstruction at 2360 Douglas Road, Burnaby. The development is scheduled for completion in 2020. Etoile has a total of 398 units. Sizes range from 840 to 1320 square feet.

























https://www.buzzbuzzhome.com/ca/etoile


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1639 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1635 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1633 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1625 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1623 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1607 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_1604 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_5262 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5263 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5264 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5266 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5268 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5270 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5272 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5274 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5276 by Hung Lam, on Flickr

IMG_5278 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_6767 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6762 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_6749 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

DSC04487 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04489 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04491 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04492 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04493 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04495 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
DSC04671 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1078 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1079 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1080 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1082 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1084 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1085 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

pretty much all done, but can't take the front photos because of the road block


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------

